# finally did wheels



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

Been on several forums trying to sort out everything about wheels and fitment, especially bolt patterns. I had Mickey Thompson 275X40X17's and wanted 9 1/2 inch wheels for the rear and 8's up front. Bought 06 Z06 chrome wheels and used shank lug nuts and 1/2 spacers up front and 1/4 spacers in the rear. Lugs, wheels and nuts aligned perfectly. spacers kept the fronts off the struts. Rear spacers kept the DR's off the inner fender so no hammering was necessary. Fenders were rolled but it turned out they didnt have to be for my setup. All worked out perfectly.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks good, enjoy the new look. :cool


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

what mods do you have, and also what numbers are you puttin down?


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

so what exactly are the wheel measurements including the offset? where did you order wheels/spacers?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

06GOAT said:


> what mods do you have, and also what numbers are you puttin down?



looks like quite a bit if he has a pro charger under the hood:cheers


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> so what exactly are the wheel measurements including the offset? where did you order wheels/spacers?


+55 offset on rears, +48 on the front. Wheel spacers were $4.00 each from a local tire guy called Tiretown. I'm sure you can find them where you are at a tire store. They are 5X4.75inch 1/4inch thich each. Wheels are 06 Z06 wheels. 9 1/2 in in the rear and 8in in the front. All 17's. Ordered from Factory Reproductions in Chino, Ca.


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

06GOAT said:


> what mods do you have, and also what numbers are you puttin down?


11 lbs boost from Procharger, Dart Heads, custon Comp cam, AIS methanol injection, 1.8:1 Harlan Sharp roller rockers, double roll timing chain, new Clevite mains and ARP rod bolts, BMR hardened axles, 3 1/2 inch drive shaft, BMR subchassis supports, drag bags, B&M sportshifter (6speed), autometer gauges and shiftlight, HP tuners programming, puts down 670whp, 633lbs torque.


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

Aramz06 said:


> Looks good, enjoy the new look. :cool


You bet I will. Thank you.


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds like a mean ride, I just recently got my magnacharger putting down some decent numbers(532hp, 570tq) with the addition of full exhaust and a lilttle more boost. Taking it to the track this weds night with some buddies who also have LS powered cars. Have you had you procharged car to the track with its current setup?


----------



## blown goat (Mar 27, 2009)

06GOAT said:


> Sounds like a mean ride, I just recently got my magnacharger putting down some decent numbers(532hp, 570tq) with the addition of full exhaust and a lilttle more boost. Taking it to the track this weds night with some buddies who also have LS powered cars. Have you had you procharged car to the track with its current setup?


It was pointless to take it to the track w/my street tires. I had to wait until I could solve the fitment dilema so I could mount drag radials. Now that it's done, I know I'm going to break traction but at least I've got a better setup to get out of the shute better. And besides, it's 3rd to 4th where this car becomes an "E" ride @ Disneyworld


----------

